# [EBuilds]¿HOW TO pasar un .rpm a ebuild?

## MarcosLuis

Tengo en mi ordenador un paquete .rpm, especificamente el NeroLinux, ¿Cómo puedo hacerme un paquete propio de Gentoo(Ebuild )para poder instalarlo en  mi makina?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## pacho2

 *MarcosLuis wrote:*   

> Tengo en mi ordenador un paquete .rpm, especificamente el NeroLinux, ¿Cómo puedo hacerme un paquete propio de Gentoo(Ebuild )para poder instalarlo en  mi makina?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.

 

```
emerge nero
```

Esta en testing pero funciona  :Wink:  (al menos a mí), y parte del rpm  :Smile: 

Saludos

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?nero-2.1.0.1

----------

## Stolz

No es posible pasar un .rpm a ebuild. Un .rpm es un archivo binario y un ebuild un archivo de texto que sirva para indicar "como compilar" las fuentes.

Si quieres aprender a hacer ebuilds: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> No es posible pasar un .rpm a ebuild. Un .rpm es un archivo binario y un ebuild un archivo de texto que sirva para indicar "como compilar" las fuentes.
> 
> Si quieres aprender a hacer ebuilds: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1
> 
> Saludozzzzzzzz

 

Hola!

PAra no abrir otro hilo, como lo que quiero saber tiene que ver con ebuild, ahí va...

Quiero cambiar el aspecto de las kd y he decidido instalar un theme concretamente el lipstik, la cuestión es que no se dónde se buscan los ebuilds...

Existe alguna página especial para buscarlos?? un comando parecido al emerge???

Un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Los ebuilds los puedes encontrar en dos formas, oficiales y no oficiales. Por suerte para nosotros, la cantidad de ebuilds oficiales es enorme. De hecho, yo en raras ocasiones he tenido que usar ebuidls no oficiales. Lo mejor es que lo priemro que hagas es buscar ebuilds oficiales, es decir, los que están en el arbold e Portage de Gentoo.

Para buscar estos ebuilds, no tienes más que usar emerge -s nombre_programa . Esto busca en tu disco duro, pero es muy lento. Existe un progarma que crea un indice muy rapido de los enbuilds de tu disco duro, se llama eix.  Pata instalarlo: emerge eix. Si loq ue quieres es buscar a través de la web porque el arbol Portage de tu disco no está actualizado, entonces puedes consulatr http://packages.gentoo.org/categories/.

En los raros casos en los que no exista un ebuild oficial para el programa que quieres, puedes mirar si está en bugzilla pendiente de ser aprobado. Si no está, entonces en la página oficiald el programa estará, y si no, ya sabes, Google es tu amigo  :Wink: .

Para aprender a instalar un ebuild no oficial, lo tienes explicado en el handbook, y tambien en el wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

por ultimo, una cosa que a mi me ha funcionado muchas veces: Si quieres un ebuild de un tema en concreto y no lo consigues de forma oficial ni no oficial, usa el de cualqueir otro tema y cambiale el nombre al del tema que te interesa (colocandolo en la categoria adecuada). Casi siemrpe funciona  :Smile: 

Saludozzzzzzzzz

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Los ebuilds los puedes encontrar en dos formas, oficiales y no oficiales. Por suerte para nosotros, la cantidad de ebuilds oficiales es enorme. De hecho, yo en raras ocasiones he tenido que usar ebuidls no oficiales. Lo mejor es que lo priemro que hagas es buscar ebuilds oficiales, es decir, los que están en el arbold e Portage de Gentoo.
> 
> Para buscar estos ebuilds, no tienes más que usar emerge -s nombre_programa . Esto busca en tu disco duro, pero es muy lento. Existe un progarma que crea un indice muy rapido de los enbuilds de tu disco duro, se llama eix.  Pata instalarlo: emerge eix. Si loq ue quieres es buscar a través de la web porque el arbol Portage de tu disco no está actualizado, entonces puedes consulatr http://packages.gentoo.org/categories/.
> 
> En los raros casos en los que no exista un ebuild oficial para el programa que quieres, puedes mirar si está en bugzilla pendiente de ser aprobado. Si no está, entonces en la página oficiald el programa estará, y si no, ya sabes, Google es tu amigo .
> ...

 

Joder que buena la explicación... esta noche según llegue a casa empiezo con todo usaré el programa que me recomiendas.

Un saludo y sigue así tío, genial tus explicaciones... gracias!

----------

## Stolz

Se me olvidaba, el tema lipstik lo tienes en Portage (ebuild oficial), así es que para instalarlo, no tienes más que hacer:

```
# emerge lipstik
```

Por cierto, no lo conocía, pero tiene muy buena pinta, esta tarde lo pruebo.

Ampliando lo dicho de eix, una vez instalado, para generar el índice tienes que ejecutar 

```
# update-eix
```

. deberás de ejecutar ese comando cada vez que actualices el arbol de Portage (emerge --sync). cuando el índice ya está generado, para buscar, es tan sencillo como hacer

```
# eix programa
```

.

----------

## pacho2

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Se me olvidaba, el tema lipstik lo tienes en Portage (ebuild oficial), así es que para instalarlo, no tienes más que hacer:
> 
> ```
> # emerge lipstik
> ```
> ...

 

```
eix-sync
```

Hará el sync y el update-eix todo en uno  :Wink: , además al final podrás ver los cambios  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Esa si que no la sabía!!   :Very Happy:   te puedes creer que hasta ahora usaba  alias esync="emerge --sync && update-eix"  :Embarassed: 

Gracias

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Si quieres aprender a hacer ebuilds: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

 

MarcosLuis, por si te interesa traducido, cuidado que Stolz no ha mencionado la traducción y es por algo: no goza de la aprobación oficial de ninguno de los miembros del GDP. Quede claro.

Lo tienes aquí en los foros: COMO ebuild.

Hice la traducción lo mejor que pude, pero no tienes ninguna garantía y he de decirte que ni goza ni gozará de la aprobación de ningún miembro del Gentoo Documentation Project, dado que cambié el formato al documento y aunque su licencia me permitía hacerlo, no fue visto con muy buenos ojos por dicho equipo.

----------

## MarcosLuis

Mi duda me plantee de esa forma , porque mi maestro en temas Linux , usa Gentoo y el a partir de un .rpm construyo un ebuild, especificamente a partir del skype, pero ya veo que tengo mucho que aprender , ya que el mismo me dijo que los ebuilds tienen su propio lenguaje no es asi?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *MarcosLuis wrote:*   

> Mi duda me plantee de esa forma , porque mi maestro en temas Linux , usa Gentoo y el a partir de un .rpm construyo un ebuild, especificamente a partir del skype.

 

Es posible crear ebuilds a partir .src.rpm pero imposible crearlos a partir de .rpm

De todos modos yo siempre me he preguntado qué pintaba la variable rpmdir en make.conf, pero no he dado con quién fuese capaz de aclarármelo ni en #gentoo ni en #gentoo-dev-help, si hay alguna forma de crear rpms sería interesante para mí, pero tampoco demasiado, dado que se dispone siempre de rpm --rebuild en distribuciones basadas en rpm y además es justo lo contrario a lo que pretendes.

En fin, la función para desempaquetar src.rpm es rpm_src_unpack y necesitas el paquete rpm2targz para poder hacerlo, en esa guía que te propuse se explica...

Suerte, y ya nos contarás cómo tu maestro creó un ebuild a partir de un .rpm, porque a juzgar por las apariencias no tiene el más mínimo sentido, sería como instalar un paquete compilado para una arquitectura, normalmente i386, aunque juegan con el -mtune muchísimo desde hace algún tiempo, pero el march sigue siendo i386, en un pentium4, aunque si no se dispone del .src.rpm no quedará otro remedio.

A propósito, eso de hablar por teléfono a través de p2p de forma totalmente gratuita, suena muy interesante, cuestión de darte los permisos adecuados en la entrada de micrófono de tu tarjeta de sonido, tenlo en cuenta.

----------

## pacho2

Sí que hay algunas aplicaciones que se instalan en gentoo con sus .rpm (binario), por ejemplo:

- nero

- Realplayer 

- hpasm

- nxclient

- el idioma español de acroread parte de un rpm  :Wink: 

Como ejemplo tienes el ebuild de nero:

http://gentoo-portage.com/AJAX/Ebuild/30066/View

PD: En gentoo-portage podrás consultar más ebuilds  :Wink:  (además de en tu propio árbol de portage)

Saludos

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Se me olvidaba, el tema lipstik lo tienes en Portage (ebuild oficial), así es que para instalarlo, no tienes más que hacer:
> 
> ```
> # emerge lipstik
> ```
> ...

 

Yo lo he emergido pero al buscarlo con el centro de control en el administrador de themes no aparece ningún fichero que pille... Sabes cómo se hace? He buscado en todos los directorios que me ha dado el equery f lipstik

Un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Al igual que todos los estilos de decoración de KDE:  Centro de control -> Aspecto y Temas -> Estilo -> desplegable "estilo del widget" -> lipstik

A mi me funciona. Se parece mucho al estilo Plastik, pero con algo más de brillo.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## MarcosLuis

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.

----------

## Noss

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Al igual que todos los estilos de decoración de KDE:  Centro de control -> Aspecto y Temas -> Estilo -> desplegable "estilo del widget" -> lipstik
> 
> A mi me funciona. Se parece mucho al estilo Plastik, pero con algo más de brillo.
> 
> Saludozzzzz

 

Y sabrías decirme como se instala un KDM theme ?? Es que me lo he bajado de kde-look.org pero aún siguiendo las instruciones no me entero... Me gusta el theme login scan fusion....

Un saludo

----------

## MarcosLuis

Existe un paquete  que se llama kdmtheme que es un administrador de temas de KDM, instalalo y vas a Centro de Control ->Administrador de Temas->Instalar Nuevo tema y le pones la direccion dondeesta el tema.Otra forma es editar tu kdmrc

esta en /etc/kde3/kdm/kmrc

y cambias esto:

UseTheme=true

Theme=<path del theme>

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## Noss

 *MarcosLuis wrote:*   

> Existe un paquete  que se llama kdmtheme que es un administrador de temas de KDM, instalalo y vas a Centro de Control ->Administrador de Temas->Instalar Nuevo tema y le pones la direccion dondeesta el tema.Otra forma es editar tu kdmrc
> 
> esta en /etc/kde3/kdm/kmrc
> 
> y cambias esto:
> ...

 

A mi no me aparece el directorio /etc/kde .....

Un saludo lo intentaré emergiendo ese programa pero me gustaría aprender a hacerlo a mano

----------

## MarcosLuis

Prueba con este entonces:

/etc/apps/kde3/kdm/kmdrc o sino lo encuentras :abre una terminal y pon esto

#locate kdmrc

y estoy seguro que te saldra la ruta donde esta.

Ok

----------

## Noss

 *MarcosLuis wrote:*   

> Prueba con este entonces:
> 
> /etc/apps/kde3/kdm/kmdrc o sino lo encuentras :abre una terminal y pon esto
> 
> #locate kdmrc
> ...

 

Ok con locale ya localicé el directorio donde está el fichero de configuraricón de KMD, ahora en qué apartado pongo eso? Es que hay varios apartados....

Un saludo esta noche al llegar a casa lo pruebo

Gracias!

----------

